# Colour Name Based On Reputation



## Gizmo (12/3/15)

I have integrated colored names based on user reputation:

Administrators - Red
Moderators - Pink
Vendors - Green
VIP - Orchid
Donor - Blue

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq (12/3/15)

Gizmo said:


> I have integrated colored names based on user reputation:
> 
> Administrators - Red
> Moderators - Pink
> ...


@Gizmo i think the mods color is purple. at least looks that way to me. i am however overtired today so my eyes could be messing with me


----------



## drew (12/3/15)

It doesn't look like mine has changed...


----------



## Jakey (12/3/15)

looks cool


----------



## KieranD (12/3/15)

Sweet


----------



## zadiac (12/3/15)

ja man, a'm da black man (my name color) (reggae music in background).....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/3/15)

and here i was this morning staring at my phone with one eye opened wondering why some names were twinkling..... for a second i though i was still silver from last night 

looks very cool guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/3/15)

so what if you were an admin or mod and a donor? which colour takes precedence?


----------



## Jakey (12/3/15)

funny enough silvers name is the first one i noticed that was all sparkly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (12/3/15)

Not working 100% ... mine is not green


----------



## BumbleBee (12/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> so what if you were an admin or mod and a donor? which colour takes precedence?


"Pink" apparently 

or is it eLeaf Red?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (12/3/15)

Jakey said:


> funny enough silvers name is the first one i noticed that was all sparkly



Ooh, so sparkly!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Oupa (12/3/15)

Mine is blue... should be green? no?


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

Lets see what colour I am

This is fun. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

Ah, I am red

@Oupa, I think your donor status overrides your vendor status. 
Lol

But for Admins, it seems the Red overrides the Blue Donor status..

@Gizmo - you have at least made things feel like we are at a party with different coloured hats. Ha ha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (12/3/15)

Test

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (12/3/15)

TylerD said:


> Test


O yeah! Pink like my mini!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (12/3/15)

Green yay !! All this pink @Yiannaki def had a hand in this!!


----------



## WHeunis (12/3/15)

I like the colored names thing, but the sparkling on the front page is likely to start a stroke or similar ailment in me soon...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (12/3/15)

TylerD said:


> O yeah! Pink like my mini!



 Geez we don't want to know that!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike (12/3/15)

I think my donation was too small    Awww I even lost my old banner.

When we were at a $665 I deemed it necessary to donate $1 extra hahahaha!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (12/3/15)

Like I said...

I'm BLUE duba di daba daiy daba di daba daiy...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (13/3/15)

drew said:


> It doesn't look like mine has changed...


fixed


LandyMan said:


> Not working 100% ... mine is not green


fixed


Oupa said:


> Mine is blue... should be green? no?


The Donor colour is overriding the Supporting Vendor


annemarievdh said:


> Like I said...
> 
> I'm BLUE duba di daba daiy daba di daba daiy...


The Donor colour is overriding the Supporting Vendor

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (13/3/15)

Mike said:


> I think my donation was too small    Awww I even lost my old banner.
> 
> When we were at a $665 I deemed it necessary to donate $1 extra hahahaha!!!



Fixed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/3/15)

Alex said:


> Fixed it



I didnt mind the blue, I like blue way more than I like green


----------

